# Une passion? le freebord !



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

Bon, comme il me semble que c'est ici qu'on raconte autre chose que nos problèmes d'ordis, j'en profite pour vous faire découvrir [si vous connaissiez c'est mieux hein] ma petite passion:

Ça s'appelle le freebord, c'est un sport de descente sur route que trop de gens assimilent au longboard/longskate.
Que neni, ici, c'est les sensation du snowboard qu'on retrouve!
Oui oui, le snowboard, la planche à neige.

Et comment donc mon brave?
C'est très simple, le/la [on sait pas très bien] freebord est composé d'un plateau -ça on s'y attend- et de demi-arcs à la forme des chaussures sur le dessus qui permettent de fixer rapidement les pieds mais aussi et surtout de les enlever encore plus vite au cas ou.
Le secret ne vient pas de là mais bien d'en dessous: il y a 6 roues!
4 d'entre elles sont placées comme un skate, au bout, de chaque côté.
Mais les deux autres quand à elles sont légèrement plus basse (près de la route) et sont centrées sous la plateau.





La particularité des centrales est qu'elles peuvent pivoter à 360°!

Dans les faits, les centrales sont plus basses et touchent toujours le sol et permette un effet de basculo qui impose de n'avoir que 2 extérieures sur le bitume.
Du coup, les centrales jouent le rôle de la semelle d'un snow, et les extérieures font les carres.

Au final, ça donne ça:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6tz0n_freebord-bsv08-just-play-video-cont_sport
ou ça:
http://www.vimeo.com/7639102

Si certains d'entre vous se disent qu'il serait sympa de faire du snowboard en été sans payer de forfait, je vous incite très fortement à tester!
Le moyen le plus simple étant de passer par ici: http://www.snowboardthestreets.com/forum/index.php dans la section régionale et de demander à tester, ce qui devrais être fait au plus vite par les riders du coin

PS: Ça s'écrit bien freebord et pas freeboard.
PS2: En général on a plus de protections que sur ces vidéos et sachez qu'on se fait très rarement mal!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais, ça a l'air sympa.
Bon, la seule fois où j'ai fait du snowboard, j'ai bouffé assez de neige pour transformer la piste en paturâge - pas sûr d'avoir envie de faire pareil avec du bitume (ouais, ouais, on se fait pas mal... Hé hé, sadique, va !)


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

Ca à surtout l'air de sous-virer énormément&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

Je vois qu'on peut pratiquer sur les trottoirs donc je me pose une question. Tu fauches combien de chevilles au mètre en ville dans les jours fastes ? 

@ Ponk : tu comptes t'attacher les pieds au freebord ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

Ca à l'air sympa mais je vais resté à mes courses de caddie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ca à surtout l'air de sous-virer énormément


 
C'est un truc de trader, alors : ça vire des sous énormément !



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu fauches combien de chevilles au mètre en ville dans les jours fastes ?


 
Beaucoup.
Ce sont ses jours fastes & furious.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> @ Ponk : tu comptes t'attacher les pieds au freebord ?


 
Gna gna gna.
Nan, mais tu ne m'as jamais vu sur un truc à roulettes, (genre : un skate) c'est pour ça - j'ai développé des facultés pour me casser la gueule sans raison assez hallucinantes !


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Gna gna gna.
> Nan, mais tu ne m'as jamais vu sur un truc à roulettes, (genre : un skate) c'est pour ça - j'ai développé des facultés pour me casser la gueule sans raison assez hallucinantes !



Yep. Rien ne vaut la mobylette.


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

En fait je suis en région Grenobloise (Isère) et je ne ride pas sur les trottoirs puisqu'on a des pentes de 15km à portée de main.
Par ailleurs je suis allé rider à Lyon il y a peu et le ride urbain est totalement différent, bien plus dangereux c'est vrai, autant pour nous que pour les autres.
Pour ce qui est de la pratique c'est exactement comme le snow tant qu'on est dessus. Une fois qu'on saute, deux options: soit on va pas vite et ya pas de problèmes, soit... et là c'est assez étrange.
Habituellement, si on sait aller vite (55 ~ 60km/h) on sait ne pas tomber

pour ce qui est des courses de caddies, on nous appelle comme ça (les caddies) dans le petit monde des descendeurs de routes.


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Habituellement, si on sait aller vite (55 ~ 60km/h) on sait ne pas tomber



Ouais. Ben ma mobylette, elle tapait le 90 sur le plat. T'as vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que, en mob, ce n'était pas moi qui tombait...
...C'était mon pot d'échapement.


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas eu le plaisir de rider une mob... Mais j'ai un solex.
Ça va pas vite mais qu'est ce que c'est trippant!


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

Dans ma jeunesse, me suis fais flasher à 98 Km/h en solex* :rose:


* Bon ok, c'était le solex de compet' pour le championnat de france d'un pote, qui tournait à 30% d'ether


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> J'ai pas eu le plaisir de rider une mob... Mais j'ai un solex.
> Ça va pas vite mais qu'est ce que c'est trippant!



Ghost rider a aussi commencé en Solex à ce qu'il paraît.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ghost rider a aussi commencé en Solex à ce qu'il paraît.



la preuve


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2010)

Habitant dans une descente, j'ai pu constater à quel point ces engins peuvent être bruyants.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2010)

Le truc qui doit être chiant c'est pour retourner à sa bagnole.

Parce qu'une pente de 15 Km, à descendre comme ça ça doit aller vite, par contre à remonter avec le bordel sous le bras, ça doit être nettement moins fort en sensations.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

Yep j'ai vu un gamin de 10 ans il y a quelques semaines qui en faisait dans la rue avec une aisance déconcertante, j'avais jamais vu, ça m'avait plutôt bluffé, si j'avais 10 ans en moins, une côte en plus et la gueule pas déjà balafrée, ça me dirait bien :rateau:


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

J'avoue que les remontée font partie intégrante de ce sport.

Mais n'allez pas croire qu'on remonte 15km à pieds.
En général on prend des portions de 4 ou 5 km qu'on remonte à pieds et à la fin de la journée on se fait la grosse avec une voiture ballet et on tourne pour le chauffeur.:modo:


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

Et les prix débutent à combien ? Faut-il être a jeun pour pratiquer ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2010)

Si c'est le cas oublie.


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

Une freebord d'occasion fera environ 130 (en bon état hein)

Et pour ce qui est de la "nourriture" j'ai commencé avec 2g dans chaque doigts et je pense que ça m'a bien aidé pour la fluidité des mouvements

Une bonne chose à savoir aussi: il y a un vide juridique autour de cette planche qui fait que nous ne sommes interdit nulle part en France!


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si c'est le cas oublie.



C'est chiant parce que c'est incompatible avec la plupart des sports, heureusement y a la pétanque !


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Une bonne chose à savoir aussi: il y a un vide juridique autour de cette planche qui fait que nous ne sommes interdit nulle part en France!




Cool alors, il faut en profiter un max alors !!


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> &#8230;
> 
> Une bonne chose à savoir aussi: il y a un vide juridique autour de cette planche qui fait que nous ne sommes interdit nulle part en France!


néanmoins, tu dois te retrouver avec les mêmes contraintes que les rollers par exemple : piéton sur la route, ou tu roules sur les trottoirs&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Une bonne chose à savoir aussi: il y a un vide juridique autour de cette planche qui fait que nous ne sommes interdit nulle part en France!



Oui oui t'expliqueras ça au flic pour qui une longboard, un skate, un freebord c'est kif kif et bouricot, quand il te mettra des coups de tazer sur le sboub :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bah comme ça au moins tu as des vraies sensations


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est bien, quand même, dans le truc, c'est que ça renouvelle un peu le panel des cibles à chauffards - ça va nous changer de la petite vieille (trop facile) ou du jeune qui marche au bord.

Faut de la diversité, c'est bien, sinon on s'ennuie.


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

Bande de vieux réacs!!

Nan, blague à part on discute souvent avec la police ou la gendarmerie et quand ils comprennent qu'on est pas bien dangereux ils nous laissent faire sans problème.

Et la seule altercation qui a eu lieu entre un freebordeur et une voiture (un gros 4x4 en ville) a donné raison au rider.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Et la seule altercation qui a eu lieu entre un freebordeur et une voiture (un gros 4x4 en ville) a donné raison au rider.



Postum mais il avait raison, une grande victoire pour tous les riders qui devraient suivre la voix qu'il a tracé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2010)

Penser à prendre sa carte de donneur d'organe avant d'affronter le 4x4, le mécano du coin est toujours content de récupérer un pare-choc ou un foie.


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

Mais que vous êtes mauvaise langue!!

Non, pas d'accident.


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Mais que vous êtes mauvaise langue!!
> 
> Non, pas d'accident.



Bien ce que je pensais. Les propriétaires de 4x4 en ville, c'est vraiment des tafioles.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Non, pas d'accident.



Mais pourquoi acheter un 4x4 alors ? Le pare buffle est devenu une option ?


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Nan, blague à part on discute souvent avec la police ou la gendarmerie et quand ils comprennent qu'on est pas bien dangereux ils nous laissent faire sans problème.



ALors là je suis mort de rire    J'avais jamais lu un truc pareil auparavant   


"on discute souvent avec la police ou la gendarmerie" c'est trop fort   comme la vie sociale entre palourdes et écrevisses 


"quand ils comprennent qu'on est pas bien dangereux"     tu m'étonnes  entre sourds-aveugles en pleine épidémie de sclérose en plaque faites un club et faites un show au salon du bourget 

"ils nous laissent faire sans problème" ... ah... ils ont aussi des combines avec les pompes-funèbres ?


----------



## miz_ici (13 Janvier 2010)

Héhé, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul freebordeur Mac-addict 

Ca fais 2/3 ans que je le pratique en Bretagne. C'est vraiment simpa comme sensations. Mais j'avoue que je me suis pris mes plus belles gamelles avec cette planche (bien que je pratique regulierement du mountainboard, longskate, skate, surf, ...)


----------



## eatman (13 Janvier 2010)

Yes, un coupaing 

Ils font rien qu'a m'embêter ici de toute façon. 

Tu me contredira pas quand j'affirme qu'on retrouve le snowboard dans le freebord et qu'on a pas trop de problème de manière générale...


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ALors là je suis mort de rire    J'avais jamais lu un truc pareil auparavant
> 
> 
> "on discute souvent avec la police ou la gendarmerie" c'est trop fort   comme la vie sociale entre palourdes et écrevisses
> ...


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Nan, blague à part on discute souvent avec la police ou la gendarmerie et quand ils comprennent qu'on est pas bien dangereux ils nous laissent faire sans problème.



La question est donc : quand est-ce que la flicaille va s'équiper de ces freeboards ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> ma petite passion:
> 
> Ça s'appelle le freebord, c'est un sport de descente sur route
> 
> il y a 6 roues!




J'ai vu quelques vidéos d'une version à 5 roues mais pas moyen de les retrouver


----------



## eatman (14 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai vu quelques vidéos d'une version à 5 roues mais pas moyen de les retrouver



Euh, soit tu parles de ça:





Soit c'est une freebord qui a perdu une centrale... (ça arrive)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Tu me contredira pas quand j'affirme qu'on retrouve le snowboard dans le freebord et qu'on a pas trop de problème de manière générale...



Tu ne me contrediras pas non plus quand j'affirme qu'on retrouve des bonnes sensations avec cet engin qui s'apparente à un freebord géant et je t'assure qu'avec on a aucun problème.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> si j'avais 10 ans en moins, une côte en plus et la gueule pas déjà balafrée, ça me dirait bien :rateau:



cela dit, maintenant ça peut pas être pire, hein


----------



## eatman (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon, ok j'ai compris, c'est pas votre truc, j'abandonne.


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2010)

dans ce genre de trip super "fun", il y avait aussi "l'homme roller"


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> cela dit, maintenant ça peut pas être pire, hein



Certes, je vais y réfléchir alors


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> ....et à la fin de la journée on se fait la grosse ....:modo:


Chacun ses goûts!


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Soit c'est une freebord qui a perdu une centrale... (ça arrive)



Non, non, c'était un modèle à 2 trucks classique et une roue centrale mobile sous la planche
Mais je la retrouve pas


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> et à la fin de la journée on se fait la grosse




 Doc ? t'as vus c'est pas moi... c'est lui qui le dit que t'es grosse... 


alors que t'es juste enveloppé


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> J'avoue que les remontée font partie intégrante de ce sport.
> 
> Mais n'allez pas croire qu'on remonte 15km à pieds.



Tout en continuant à chercher le modèle à 5 roues, je suis tombé sur celui-là pour les remontées


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2010)

Sympa cette nouvelle planche.
Par contre j'arrive pas a voir la différence de danger par rapport a une longboard, les gamelles doivent bien faire mal, ça descends quand même bien vite...
En tous cas c'est malin comme invention l'histoire des 2 roues du dessous


----------



## eatman (18 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Sympa cette nouvelle planche.
> Par contre j'arrive pas a voir la différence de danger par rapport a une longboard, les gamelles doivent bien faire mal, ça descends quand même bien vite...
> En tous cas c'est malin comme invention l'histoire des 2 roues du dessous



Les gros bourrins vont à plus de 70km/h mais en générale c'est plutôt 45/50.
Pour les chutes, on va moins vite qu'en long, et surtout on peut freiner en dérapage très simplement, donc gérer notre vitesse correctement.


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

eatman a dit:


> Les gros bourrins vont à plus de 70km/h mais en générale c'est plutôt 45/50.



Ah ouais. Un cheval à 70 km/h sur une planche à roulette... Et après tu viens nous dire que c'est pas dangereux, hein ?


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Est ce que quelqu'un monte le cheval quand ce dernier est sur la planche à roulettes ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Et est-ce que quelqu'un monté comme un cheval peut faire de la planche à roulettes, mais sans cheval du coup ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

Tu serais pas un peu à cheval sur les détails, dis ?


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Si, mais comme pour toute nouvelle discipline, il faut une référence, un mètre étalon.

Enfin en tout cas, moi j'aurais peur de me retourner un hongre&#8230;


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)




----------



## rizoto (18 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> dans ce genre de trip super "fun", il y avait aussi "l'homme roller"



C'est sûr a cote de ca, la freebord, c'est pour les fillettes. 

http://www.gamaniak.com/video-3625-descente-cote-buggyrollin.html


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est sûr a cote de ca, la freebord, c'est pour les fillettes.



Traite mon cheval de tapette, je dirai rien !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> [/COLOR]Et est-ce que quelqu'un monté comme un cheval peut faire de la planche à roulettes, mais sans cheval du coup ?



Faut juste faire trèèèèèès attention à ne rien se coincer


----------

